
I Will Never Give Up Property Ownership (and You Shouldn’t Either) - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/why-i-will-never-give-up-property-ownership-and-you-shouldnt-either-323eb92f4148
======
CM30
I have to be honest, I struggled a lot with the title here.

But basically, it's why you should be wary of any 'services' that promise to
make your life easily by giving you monthly access to media or everyday
things, and why you should buy things outright as much as possible.

